# Even arms!!



## Wideboy21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey people just a quick question I noticed that when I was doing my weights with the dumbbells bicep curl my right arm is alot stronger and bigger than my left arm and now it's made me self conscious about it now, what's the best way to even them out need help as I have no idea on how to do it, any help or tips would be great,

Many Thanks

Jordan


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Give your strong arm a bit of a rest and let the weaker one catch up. We all have uneven bodyparts mate, its natural.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Do heavier weights with your left arm?!


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

As long as you train each arm with the same weights, ie train the strongest arm with what you can lift with your weakest arm, then things will start to even up nicely.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

sakso said:


> Do heavier weights with your left arm?!


Wouldn't advise that , but hey ho, its only an opinion.  How can he lift heavier weights with his left arm, if his right one is stronger?


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

GolDeNGaTe said:


> Wouldn't advise that , but hey ho, its only an opinion.  How can he lift heavier weights with his left arm, if his right one is stronger?


yeah, I wasn't sure if my opinion was the correct one either to be honest. hence the question mark at the end.lol


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

sakso said:


> yeah, I wasn't sure if my opinion was the correct one either to be honest. hence the question mark at the end.lol


Reps given to sasko for humility. Makes a nice change in this day and age. Respects.


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Same problem as me...

Keep training it will catch up...


----------



## Wideboy21 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have only just started training properly now thought it was time to so at the moment I can lift 10.5k easy with both arms and 12.5 easy with my right arm but really really struggle with my left arm so shoul I just stick to the 10.5s till it becomes a piece of cake to lift with both arm yeah and appreciate all the replies


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm exactly the same...

I'd say go with keep going untill it's easy, then up the weight


----------



## Wideboy21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry didn't mean really easy with the 10.5 there is still some struggle in my left arm towards the 3rd set


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

My right is stronger best way I found is train your right on the same weight and reps your left does! Mine are now the same size! Also as strong as one another!


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

use dumbells and start each set with your weakest side. when your weakest side fails stop the set, that way your strong arm will only be doing the same amount of weight and reps as the weaker one and will balance out in time.


----------



## Wideboy21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sweet cheers people appreciate the the help will put it into motion tomorrow morning when I go back to the gym, I'll just stay on the 10.5k's then go from there,


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

As well as when you do curls, your bi's will be used a lot when training back. So do the same thing here as suggested and used dumbbells wherever possible.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

I would suggest laying off bilateral exercises for four weeks!

Do barbell curls instead of dumbells etc

basically, don't use dumbells for a while and they'll even out

After 4 weeks, you'll nearly be even so then use the dumbells as lots of the guys above suggested to even them out (different weight etc)


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Wideboy21 said:


> Hey people just a quick question I noticed that when I was doing my weights with the dumbbells bicep curl my right arm is alot stronger and bigger than my left arm and now it's made me self conscious about it now, what's the best way to even them out need help as I have no idea on how to do it, any help or tips would be great,
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Jordan


your right arm is obviously your ****ing hand


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

Why barbells? If he has an arm weaker than the other the dominant arm will compensate for the weaker one in turn training his stronger arm more. stick to uni-lateral and bi-lateral training with DB's as much as possible to even them out.


----------



## Wideboy21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks got the tips people appreciate it I'll try the bar bells and the dumbbells and what works the best for me then I'll stick to what is best for me


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

i have an inch difference with my biceps...strength wise there equal, i think its quite common. the peak on my right bicep is much more obvious.


----------



## Wideboy21 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah I think I have about an inch difference on size wise anyways but just ordered a dumbbell kit so I have use them at home as well as use the ones at the gym


----------

